# SAS Fantasy Baseball 2014



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw anonymid sent out the e-mail to start up the league again. Is the draft really going to be autopick? Would prefer live.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup, I renewed the leagues, so if you played last year, you should have automatically received an invite.

*For new members who want to participate, just click the link below of the league you'd like to join (you're welcome to join both leagues if you like):

Head-to-Head League

Rotisserie League*

The drafts won't be autopick; that's just the default until I set a draft date for each league. In the meantime, input from everyone on a date/time is welcome. My personal preference is to draft as close to Opening Day as possible, but not on a night/time that conflicts with any March Madness games.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Great. No clue on a date at this point. Closer to OD is good.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

anonymid said:


> Yup, I renewed the leagues, so if you played last year, you should have automatically received an invite.
> 
> *For new members who want to participate, just click the link below of the league you'd like to join (you're welcome to participate in both leagues if you like):
> 
> ...


I'm interest in SAS Fantasy Baseball, but have no clue how to play or what to do.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm back in. I'll be limiting myself to 1 league this year.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Back in the Rotisserie league.


----------



## Hoodie Allen (Aug 9, 2012)

if this is still open, i'd be in.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hoodie Allen said:


> if this is still open, i'd be in.


Yup, still open! See post #2 above to join. Plenty of spots available in each league.


----------



## John310 (May 24, 2011)

In for roto. In UK so may have to just do auto draft


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

How would everyone feel about Sunday/Monday March 16/17 as draft dates for the two leagues? The first regular season game is Saturday, March 22 (Dodgers-DBacks in Australia), so I'd like to draft before then, and ideally I'd like to draft on a night when there aren't NCAA tournament basketball games (which start on the 18th). So that would leave the 16th and 17th as the ideal draft dates for me. Thoughts?

Also, there are still plenty of spots available in each league, so anyone who still wants to join, feel free (see the links above).


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

That works for me.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

anonymid said:


> How would everyone feel about Sunday/Monday March 16/17 as draft dates for the two leagues? The first regular season game is Saturday, March 22 (Dodgers-DBacks in Australia), so I'd like to draft before then, and ideally I'd like to draft on a night when there aren't NCAA tournament basketball games (which start on the 18th). So that would leave the 16th and 17th as the ideal draft dates for me. Thoughts?
> 
> Also, there are still plenty of spots available in each league, so anyone who still wants to join, feel free (see the links above).


Sunday the 16th is Selection Sunday and conference championships all day. If UMass is in the A-10 Championship I'll probably be up at Barclay's so that wouldn't work. Monday would be the better of the two. But that's just me.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Phanatic26 said:


> Sunday the 16th is Selection Sunday and conference championships all day. If UMass is in the A-10 Championship I'll probably be up at Barclay's so that wouldn't work. Monday would be the better of the two. But that's just me.


You're only in the head-to-head league, right? In that case I'll schedule the H2H draft for Monday night and the roto draft for Sunday night. (Regardless, though, the Sunday night draft will be late enough so that it won't conflict with the selection show, in case anyone else is wondering.)


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Would this be fun for a former fan of the game? 

I used to watch baseball a lot when I was younger so I know all the stats and stuff. 
I believe I stopped watching the game after 2009. 

I skipped fantasy football last season because I lost interest in it a couple of years ago.
NBA is the only one I'm clinging onto for the moment. I'm slowly losing interest with it too.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

foe said:


> Would this be fun for a former fan of the game?
> 
> I used to watch baseball a lot when I was younger so I know all the stats and stuff.
> I believe I stopped watching the game after 2009.
> ...


If you think that playing fantasy might revive a bit of your interest, then yeah, it can be fun. I can say for all sports that managing my fantasy teams gives me something to root for in games/teams/players that otherwise wouldn't interest me as much.

And the head-to-head league uses the exact same category-based format as our fantasy NBA league, so if you find that kind of format engaging, you might like playing fantasy baseball.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

OK, I'll join the H2H league. 

4-bagger now on deck!

Maybe I'll get beginner's luck.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

How long does the draft take? I'm working that night (March 17th) and have to hit the road at 10:15ish for the long commute.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

foe said:


> How long does the draft take? I'm working that night (March 17th) and have to hit the road at 10:15ish for the long commute.


Depends on how many people we end up having in the league and how many people show up for the draft, but maybe around an hour and a half, or two hours at most. I could move the start time a bit earlier if everyone's ok with it.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

^ 8:30 Eastern/5:30 Western, if everybody is cool with it? If not, I'll just auto-select whatever rounds are left.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've gone ahead and moved up the time of the head-to-head draft (still on Monday, March 17th) from 9:00 PM to 8:30 PM Eastern. The rotisserie league draft is still scheduled for Sunday the 16th at 9:00 PM Eastern.

Still plenty of room in both leagues for anyone who wants to join!


----------



## Brandon86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Are there any spots left in either league? I haven't played fantasy baseball in years but I'm interested in trying again.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Brandon86 said:


> Are there any spots left in either league? I haven't played fantasy baseball in years but I'm interested in trying again.


Yup, there's plenty of room in each league, so feel free to join one or both. We currently have nine people in the roto league and ten in the head-to-head league. I've capped both leagues at 20, which is the maximum number of teams Yahoo allows.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

I didn't even know this site had a fbb league. I'd join if I wasn't so tied up with my other leagues. :\


----------



## Brandon86 (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess I'll try roto, never done that before. I'm sure to suck at it.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Monday 3/17 works for me. Looking forward to it.

:boogie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Roto league draft is in ten days. Still plenty of room for anyone who wants to join.

We're up to 11 members in the head-to-head league, so once one more person joins I'm going to reset the password and only let new members in two at a time, to make sure that we have an even number of teams on draft night (head-to-head leagues can't have an odd number).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump. Still need one more person in the head-to-head league so we'll have an even number. And there's still plenty room in the roto league for whoever wants to join.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

If nobody joins the H2H league by Saturday morning, I'll take myself out.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Phanatic26 said:


> Monday 3/17 works for me. Looking forward to it.
> 
> :boogie


Me 2. 

Day off, plus the place to myself.

And also ready, been reading up.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I left H2H league so it's now even teams at 10. Goodluck to the league.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, I've tentatively closed the head-to-head league at 10 teams, then. However, I'll still let people in two at a time before Monday if anyone new shows interest.

The roto league (still open for anyone who wants to join) drafts tomorrow (Sunday) night at 9 PM Eastern. It's down to nine people, so I've expanded the rosters to 30 (14 hitters, 10 pitchers, 6 bench) to keep the league from being too shallow. Note that this is now a two-catcher league. 

I've also added a pitcher spot to the H2H league, so that will now be 13 hitters, 10 hitters, 5 bench. In both leagues I've designated two of the five outfielders to be CF eligible.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Roto league drafts tonight. If anyone still wants to join, feel free.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, the roto league is all set to go. The draft starts in less than an hour, and the draft room will be open about a half hour before that. Good luck everybody!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Just a reminder that the head-to-head league draft starts in one hour. The draft room opens about 30 minutes before.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

anonymid said:


> Just a reminder that the head-to-head league draft starts in one hour. The draft room opens about 30 minutes before.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks to everyone at the draft tonight. I think all but one team was there. Good luck.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Draft Kris Medlen ----- Tommy John's 
Add Jarrod Parker ----- Tommy John's

Hopefully tomorrow I won't find out Lackey needs surgery


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

First full day of the season is underway! Good luck to everyone in both leagues.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

So, I rejoined both leagues from last season, and because I don't check my yahoo mail, didn't realize we drafted until about week after the drafts. Way to go, me.

I'm not thrilled with my teams, so I'm up for lots of trades.
Rotisserie (Celtic Coconuts) : Too many SS (Jeter, Reyes, Castro, Escobar), not enough 1B, 2B. Butler, Teixeira, Venable, J Upton, Morales, Garza, are also on the trading block.

H2H (Oreo Dunkers): Still too many SS (Rollins, Jeter, Escobar, Villar). Need 2B and 3B.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Samtrix said:


> So, I rejoined both leagues from last season, and because I don't check my yahoo mail, didn't realize we drafted until about week after the drafts. Way to go, me.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with my teams, so I'm up for lots of trades.
> Rotisserie: Too many SS (Jeter, Reyes, Castro, Escobar), not enough 1B, 2B. Butler, Teixeira, Venable, J Upton, Morales, Garza, are also on the trading block.
> ...


Hey, just FYI, there are three DL slots--I was looking over your roto roster and noticed that you have three DL-eligible players but only one of them actually in a DL slot. Just wanted to let you know in case you weren't aware.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

i missed the H2H draft because i live in asia and forgot to wake up for it, but everyone on my team not named carlos gonzales is on the trading block~


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Anybody need somebody to give them advice on how to mismanage their fantasy team, hit me up.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Buerhle said:


> Anybody need somebody to give them advice on how to mismanage their fantasy team, hit me up.


well as someone currently being goose-egged 0-10, i believe in terms of mismanagement you have simply been outclassed by me~ :fall


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

​
I need a closer (or three)! Please offer one if you got one! I'm the Manatees.

:thanks


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

And the #1 fantasy player 1 month into the season is...... Charlie Blackmon!

Totally saw that coming.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Phanatic26 said:


> ​
> I need a closer (or three)! Please offer one if you got one! I'm the Manatees.
> 
> :thanks


i have closers up the wazoo. let me offer you something momentarily and we can work a deal out~


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

SPC said:


> i have closers up the wazoo. let me offer you something momentarily and we can work a deal out~


Thanks for the offer :clap. Not willing to part with Cespedes for maybe 2 saves a week.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Phanatic26 said:


> Thanks for the offer :clap. Not willing to part with Cespedes for maybe 2 saves a week.


is your stance on cespedes final, or could you perhaps be persuaded with a sweeter offer~:evil


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

SPC said:


> is your stance on cespedes final, or could you perhaps be persuaded with a sweeter offer~:evil


Final. For now. I'm doing alright offensively but losing him would really put me behind on the offense side of things.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Phanatic26 said:


> Final. For now. I'm doing alright offensively but losing him would really put me behind on the offense side of things.


curses:fall

but if youre still looking for closers, i am open to any and all trade ideas/proposals. they are all in the shop window~


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Everything was looking good yesterday until Lackey and Colon took the mound.


----------

